# Advice for introducing a new puppy



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

I have decided to add another dog to the family. I am worried about my Cali. I don't want her to feel as if she isn't my little baby and like she won't be special. 

I was wondering if anyone who has more than one dog or has had experience with this could give me some tips or advice on how I should introduce them and how to get them use to each other.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is quite a bit written already on this so hit the search button above & hopefully you will find some history that should help!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am adding another fluff, in August to my already three! Two of mine, were puppies together, so everything was fine with them. 1 year later I added a male puppy! The girls didn't seem to be jealous if him, but they were too rough! He wanted to be with so bad, but I would let him out of the x pen and the two females were put in theirs. His x pen was in the same room as the other fluffs, but he was safe, if I couldn't be right there. Little by little, as he grew and the other two became accustomed to him, he was allowed to be with them all the time. I don't know if it was there was 2, that they ganged up on him or what? They were in no way mean, just rough, and Hardy was so little. I see other members here that right away the new puppy and the older one are fine together. With mine, it took awhile. I am sure when my new one gets here it will be the same. Eventually it all works out and my three are now best friends!!! Good luck! Just show some extra attention to you fluff that you have now when you get your new one!! I LOVE having more than one. I love to watch them play together, and there is nothing like snuggling up to them! Wouldn't change it for anything!!


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> There is quite a bit written already on this so hit the search button above & hopefully you will find some history that should help!


Thanks! I didn't even think to search the site for this topic. 



Furbabies mom said:


> I am adding another fluff, in August to my already three! Two of mine, were puppies together, so everything was fine with them. 1 year later I added a male puppy! The girls didn't seem to be jealous if him, but they were too rough! He wanted to be with so bad, but I would let him out of the x pen and the two females were put in theirs. His x pen was in the same room as the other fluffs, but he was safe, if I couldn't be right there. Little by little, as he grew and the other two became accustomed to him, he was allowed to be with them all the time. I don't know if it was there was 2, that they ganged up on him or what? They were in no way mean, just rough, and Hardy was so little. I see other members here that right away the new puppy and the older one are fine together. With mine, it took awhile. I am sure when my new one gets here it will be the same. Eventually it all works out and my three are now best friends!!! Good luck! Just show some extra attention to you fluff that you have now when you get your new one!! I LOVE having more than one. I love to watch them play together, and there is nothing like snuggling up to them! Wouldn't change it for anything!!


Aww. Sounds so sweet. I love cuddling and playing with my Cali. This time I'm adding a yorkie, so I hope they will cuddle and play with me together! It would make me so happy! Have fun with your new addition!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Calis mom said:


> Thanks! I didn't even think to search the site for this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Sounds so sweet. I love cuddling and playing with my Cali. This time I'm adding a yorkie, so I hope they will cuddle and play with me together! It would make me so happy! Have fun with your new addition!


I love Yorkies also!! Two of mine are Yorkies and 1 Maltese! I'll be adding another Maltese.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I currently have two maltese. A male and a female. The male (Snowy) was with me first. Then, the female (Crystal) came along. We did the first introduction somewhere not in the house to give Snowy the chance to focus on meeting Crystal more than anything else. Rather than him wondering something like "uh oh. new dog in MY house". Also, during the introduction, I was giving ALL my attention to Snowy. All the good tone of voice and everything else. 

I took a video of that first encounter. Let me see if I can find it for you. 

All in all, the introduction was PERFECT!!!!! but I am certain that it had more to do with Snowy's personality and temprement. He is social, outgoing and loves other dogs in nature. Not the type who would get jealous if I gave some attention to another dog. Crystal , on the other hand, is different - not towards Snowy as she came into our lives from the start with the idea that I was giving the attention to both of them (she loves Snowy and has no issue about it) BUT when I pay more attention to my friend's yorkie for example, then she'll make sure that she gets involved and demand the attention.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a video of the very first second the two maltese of mine meet for the first time


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Like others, I introduced Sweetness and Tessa on "neutral ground." I was going to foster Tessa, so Sweetness went with me to pick her up. They rode in the back seat on the way home. Tessa got lots of snuggles but she was in her own "space" for the first few days at home when I wasn't around.

When I was with them, they had supervised play, and Sweetness seemed to be very curious about Tessa - she kept checking out where the missing leg was. Tessa's surgery had only been 3 weeks earlier, so I'm sure Sweetness knew there was something going on. Within a few days they were snuggling together and I had "failed" foster!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Kat, I enjoyed watching the video of Snowy and Crystal's first meeting. How wonderful to have recorded that special event! Crystal looked so tiny, and Snowy was so gentle. Very sweet. :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Oh Kat, I enjoyed watching the video of Snowy and Crystal's first meeting. How wonderful to have recorded that special event! Crystal looked so tiny, and Snowy was so gentle. Very sweet. :wub::wub:


awwh happy to read that you enjoyed, Deb 

This is one of my fave Snowy & Crystal video. I do love their sweetness in it :tender: I introduced Crystal to the Internet world with that video too. She was a surprise to them all back then, I remember ^_^


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Kat, that video was more than I can take. Now you've got me thinking Louie should have a special friend, thanks! :wavetowel2: Maybe I'll start watching for another malty that needs a home....


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is Pippa meeting Cozette at our house for the first time. Cozette is so social that I knew that she wouldn't have a problem with a newcomer-- plus, we already had a Pom and older Malt, so she already had to share us. Pippa is the puppy  I still smile when I look at this!


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love Yorkies also!! Two of mine are Yorkies and 1 Maltese! I'll be adding another Maltese.



Oh Yay! Do you find your dogs to be how the breeds are described? I've always heard maltese are more loving dogs while yorkies are more playful? Cali loves to love! But she thinks she is the biggest dog in the world. My little watch dog :wub:


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> This is a video of the very first second the two maltese of mine meet for the first time
> Mysterious Maltese II - YouTube



What a sweet video!!! :heart: It was too cute! I hope they get along like this!!


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with me guys! I believe I'm gonna introduce them outside, so Cali don't think he is trying to take over and plus she is the most playful outside :thumbsup:
Of course I will make sure to give Cali tons of attention :blush:

Thanks again!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocks said:


> Kat, that video was more than I can take. Now you've got me thinking Louie should have a special friend, thanks! :wavetowel2: Maybe I'll start watching for another malty that needs a home....


I am sure that a new malty is need will be blessed to join you guys 

I always like to mention for the ones who wanna add a second (or third or fourth...etc) to think through it and research it (all the needs of two dogs, costs , time needed ..etc will double or triple). I know some people who realised that two fluffs or more is just not what they like to handle. BUT I for sure see that I like and can handle more than one as for me, double the work of love is worth it 



Calis mom said:


> What a sweet video!!! :heart: It was too cute! I hope they get along like this!!


I hope so too. Personality match is important , I think. A good breeder can help you on that. All the best. 



socalyte said:


> Here is Pippa meeting Cozette at our house for the first time. Cozette is so social that I knew that she wouldn't have a problem with a newcomer-- plus, we already had a Pom and older Malt, so she already had to share us. Pippa is the puppy  I still smile when I look at this!


Cozette sounds so much like Snowy and I love that photo :wub:


----------

